# Can I buy venison from a processor?



## rubicon_in_ga (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm pretty new to the hunting scene, so this may be a dumb question, but, since I don't hunt deer, or at least won't be this season, I was wondering if processors ever have leftover or unclaimed meat that they'll sell outright?  Last time I had some I was about 7 years old, and all I remember was that I loved it!  

I live in the Covington/Conyers area if anybody could recommend a processor that might have some for sale?

Thanks!

Jeremy


----------



## Perry Hayes (Nov 24, 2007)

Yes they can sell it for the normal processing fee.


----------



## Snakeman (Nov 24, 2007)

Yes, you can.  The best thing to do is find a processor in your area, and ask him to call you when he has a deer that wasn't picked up.  Some processors have a list of people who want meat that wasn't picked up.

But, legally, the processor cannot charge you any more than his normal processing fee.

The Snakeman


----------



## Chickenjohn42 (Nov 24, 2007)

Be sure and check it before you pay,I bought some one time and it was no good ,had to toss the whole bunch.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Nov 25, 2007)

Additionally, this is the reason some Terrell County hunters *do *harvest an extra deer than what they know they want or will use, because they are aware that a non-hunter will pay the processing fee for the deer so that they get some venison. It helps everyone around.
Sue


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Nov 25, 2007)

Or you might be able to put a thread up asking for someone to shoot you a critter that lives near you so that you could have some venison.  If i was home, and you were needing some, i would hook you up. I got a bunch of wild hog and some deer in the freezer right now that the wife said she has not eaten yet.  Send me an email to me at the following if you want me to hook you up in January when i come home.  I live in Savannah and will be making a trip up to ATL via 16 and 75 at some point during my time home in January...if you were able, we could link up and i could give you some.  Email is  chad.foster4@us.army.mil


----------



## BowChilling (Nov 25, 2007)

Rut-n-Strut on Flat Shoals Rd i Covington usually has some unclaimed venison he'll sell you.


----------



## Soybean (Nov 26, 2007)

dorminey's meat processing - 706-384-5509
located in carnesville, ga - franklin county - so it may be a little bit of a drive for you but he usually always has venison for sale.  vernon dorminey is the owner and the nicest man you'll ever meet.  i would also put his deer jerky up against anyone in the southeast, best ive ever had.


----------



## JJ's DEER (Nov 26, 2007)

If you locate a processor by state law you must pay whole processing charge it is Ga. state law. If one tells you you can buy only part of a deer he is breaking the law. That is the way we read our DNR processing License. Also check them out, some are very nasty. We are not inspected by the state unless you hold a red meat license. Therefore some are NASTY!! research them out before you buy. We have a list for folks wanting deer and if one does not in your area you can call about a week after season and you can usually get all you want. Good luck!


----------



## JerkBait (Nov 27, 2007)

Choppers processing in dacula might have some

david 678-663-1517


----------

